# .



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

So I picked up this fiberglass hull from a Craigslist ad for $60 a couple days ago. Floor had been cut out by previous owner..Not really sure of the year or manufacturer, I could somewhat makeout brozibos boat works on the coast guards capacity tag. Haven't been able to find any info of that company online, but also I could be wrong on the letters..I aim to re do the transom, stringers, floor, and deck the top.. Here's a few pics
View attachment 2521
View attachment 2524
View attachment 2525
View attachment 2526


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

After building some saw horses I decided I would start out with sanding the outside of the hull.. I plan on sanding back to the fiberglass then adding a layer of epoxy.. Then flipping and starting on the inside.
View attachment 2528
It's been pretty slow going because I work a full time job, as well as school a few nights a week..
View attachment 2529

View attachment 2530

So I was sanding towards the transom today and I don't know what I got into. I've been sanding back to the fiberglass but I think I have a big layer of fairing compound in the back or something..? Here's some pictures
View attachment 2531
View attachment 2532
View attachment 2533
I tried to go till I saw bare fiberglass at a spot about 5 ft from the transom and stopped when it got to be nearly a quarter inch crater!.. Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

Should I sand till I see fiberglass like i have done towards the bow or can I layer epoxy over this?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice looking hull! Looking forward to the build. 

Not an expert but I would personally sand to fiberglass to make sure you will get a good bond. Others with more experience and knowledge will chime in soon. Be patient and you will get some really good advice - there are great people here who are willing to help


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Big project... depending on you end game perfection rebuild or a simple finished project, check the inside and see if it looks like the crater goes thru the bottom or was simply filler in the original build.

You may be able to contach DMV using the FL#'s on the hull to see how it was previously registered, perhaps that will turn up information on the manufacturer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just sand the area into a bowl shape a little more than you have. Cut small pieces that will fit in the cavity and then cut as many as needed to fill the cavity and each one being a little bit bigger than the previous one. Mix some laminating epoxy and glue them in place one at a time. After done just fair it when you are finishing the hull.

Love the ******* trailer!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I had one guy tell me that you can paint over gel coat the other day, but prior to that, I always heard to sand down to the FG. I'd sand the gel coat off.

However, it looks like you might be being too literal and sanding down to the level of the actual glass layer. Don't do that. Sand off the gel coat, nothing more. That darker brown layer around your crater should be fairing compound. Epoxy will stick to that, so leave it alone. You shouldn't have to sand until you see the light tan in the center of the crater. Patch the crater as DuckNut described and don't do that again.

That area near the stern is odd. You never alternate layer gel coat and fairing compound, but from your pics, it sure looks like that is exactly what someone did. If that is the case, you should ignore my previous advice and sand down the overlying fairing compound until the green is all gone. You then get to fair it properly.

Please God, tell us you got its title in hand if you are putting this much work into it.

Nate


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

No title in hand, the guy I purchased it from said it was given to him in the same condition as when I bought it and he never got around to it.. I sure do wish I would've done a little more research before I started sanding! I feel like I have no choice but to sand it all down to glass now.i think tomorrow I will flip it and start cleaning up the inside as there's still quite a bit of foam an rotten wood that needs to be removed, hopefully that will give me a better judgement on if the crater I created goes through or is just filler as krash mentioned


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

Ive never done a project like this an really have no previous experience with fiberglassing. So all criticism and advise is welcomed and appreciated


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Tstich said:


> Ive never done a project like this an really have no previous experience with fiberglassing. So all criticism and advise is welcomed and appreciated


If you don't have a title you won't be able to register the boat-no registration,no fwc sticker,=tickets


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah, I'll be taking a letter to the dmv next week to try an find the last person to have it registered and go from there


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If that falls through, do you have a family member in a non-title state that you can "sell" it to and buy it back from after they register it? If you have a bill of sale and the registration on a boat from a non-title state, you can submit that for a title in a title state. This is basically a way to launder a boat. It is a waste of time and money if you can get a title, but if you can't, it is a way to get around some of the title state pain. 

Nate


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

Well at the rate I'm going I should have ample time to sort out the whole registration thing haha.. I have today off from work so I'm going to hop in and start cleaning up the inside. I'll post some before and after pictures a little later


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

Before..
View attachment 2700


View attachment 2701


View attachment 2702


View attachment 2703


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

View attachment 2709


It looks like the floor has been replaced in the past.
View attachment 2705


View attachment 2706


View attachment 2707


View attachment 2708


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

I cut out the splash well and cut the foam panels off the sides then started on what was left of the floor
View attachment 2711


View attachment 2712


View attachment 2713


View attachment 2714


View attachment 2715


View attachment 2716


View attachment 2717


View attachment 2718



Got a little wild and have a few thin spots now..
View attachment 2719
View attachment 2720


This is as far as I made it today, still have some foam and rotten stringer wood to pull out before I can start deciding where to put my bulkheads


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

was that old sprite can under the floor??


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

I think the guy before me used the boat as a trash can or something, there were quite a few bottle caps scattered around as well! Haha


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm working out of town for the rest of the week, but I will be picking up my plywood and hunting up some epoxy and fiberglass this weekend. Hopefully by next Monday I'll be able to cut and glass my front bulk head.. Plan on making the front deck around 5'6"


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

I live in Tallahassee and don't know of any suppliers around town for fiberglass and resin, besides maybe west marine.. But I haven't really known them to be the most competitive on prices. Should I go online? I imagine I'll be using quite a bit of material. But again, this is new to me. Any recommendations as to how much glass/ epoxy would be appreciated


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Boatbuildercentral.com for glass and epoxy, their Marine epoxy is good and cheap, comes with choice of hardening speed. Hard to say how much resin you'll need,but if you email them with a description of what you're doing and the amount of glass you think you'll use they can probably give you an estimate. They ship pretty cheap for larger orders so it's best to err on the larger quantity side cause shipping for a small amount is quite shocking.
JC


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

I'll check them out, appreciate it jc


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I second boatbuildercentral! Very good material quality and very helpful if you have any questions along the way


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You only sand the gel coat off if you need to make a patch. The repair will adhere better to the glass than the gel.

If no repair is needed you do not sand away the gel. The gel is a protective layer to the structure. The glass fibers themselves absorb water and the gel is on there to be the waterproof barrier to the glass. 

You have sanded into the hull hundreds of peaks and valleys that now require fairing. Days and days of fairing.

You also need to get that boat supported or it may oil can on you. Now that the interior is out the boat can warp/twist and you not even know it. 

Use the sander to sand the gel to smooth out imperfections fair it and sand again to give the paint something to stick to. Use 220 grit and that will be plenty of bite for the paint.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Tstich said:


> I live in Tallahassee and don't know of any suppliers around town for fiberglass and resin, besides maybe west marine.. But I haven't really known them to be the most competitive on prices. Should I go online? I imagine I'll be using quite a bit of material. But again, this is new to me. Any recommendations as to how much glass/ epoxy would be appreciated


Yeah me too


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

I used 2x4's and one by's to crib up the boat before I got inside and cut anything out.. As far as the sanding and fairing go, what's done is done.. Yeah I made more work for myself there but I don't mind it.. I'm in no rush. I'll take my time an try an get it as close to perfect as I can.


----------



## Goldmine (Aug 29, 2017)

Did you ever finish this boat? I'm in Tallahassee too and would like to see it. I'm starting a rebuild now.


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

Tstich said:


> I live in Tallahassee and don't know of any suppliers around town for fiberglass and resin, besides maybe west marine.. But I haven't really known them to be the most competitive on prices. Should I go online? I imagine I'll be using quite a bit of material. But again, this is new to me. Any recommendations as to how much glass/ epoxy would be appreciated


check em out
https://www.fgci.com


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

any new pics?


----------



## Tstich (Sep 19, 2016)

Tonyskiff said:


> any new pics?


No, ended up having to get rid of the boat due to a move.. im on the lookout for something now that im settled in though


----------

